# Mark Bosworth missing - Cycle Oregon



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

The executive director of Cycle Oregon is hoping to deliver a busload of searchers to Riddle on Tuesday to help look for missing volunteer Mark Bosworth. 

Jerry Norquist said Monday evening that he is trying to arrange for a bus that would leave the Sheraton Hotel near Portland International Airport at 9 a.m. Tuesday. His goal, he said, is to get at least 50 people to come to the southern Oregon town and spend part of two days searching for Bosworth, who was last seen late Friday in Riddle on the second-to-last day of the weeklong cycling event. 

"We want to put the full-court press into this effort," Norquist said. "We want to get more boots on the ground." 

Earlier in the day, Douglas County Sheriff's officials were discouraging volunteer searchers. But Norquist said a new plan was laid out during a meeting late Monday afternoon and said it received Sheriff John Hanlin's approval. 

Norquist said anyone who wants to help must be prepared for a couple of hard days outdoors and be properly equipped. He said they need to have sturdy boots, long pants, long-sleeve shirts, hats, sunglasses and sunscreen and be able to look in difficult terrain. They also need to be prepared to put themselves up in a hotel for one night. 

More
Follow The Oregonian’s coverage of the disappearance of Mark Bosworth, a Cycle Oregon volunteer. He said volunteers should be at the Sheraton parking lot by 8:30 a.m. and be ready to leave by 9 a.m. If the bus fills, he said, he will take a few more down in a van. He said he's hoping the bus will arrive in the search area between noon and 1 p.m. The plan is to search until 5:30 or 6, then get food and rest. Searchers will then be asked to start looking again early Wednesday and return to Portland about 5 p.m. 

Monday evening, Norquist was trying to arrange for rooms in the nearby town of Canyonville. 

He said Cycle Oregon would provide orange vests for searchers. Those interested can reach Norquist at 503-880-3012 .

Story with a photo at this link:
Cycle Oregon director puts out call for help in finding missing volunteer | OregonLive.com


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Mark B is a great guy. I've volunteered with him at Cycle Oregon for the past 4 years. We're hoping the additional people will be able to help find him.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Bike Portland has set up a page dedicated to info about the search. It includes a pdf of the official missing flyer.

Mark Bosworth looks familiar. PdxMark, was he at the Cycle Oregon weekend this past July?


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Been following the story, but it's frustrating that there's so little to report.


----------

